# Arrived on Kauai!



## DaveNV (May 26, 2018)

Vacation Week 2 has begun, in good form.  We finished our week on Maui this morning with a leisurely buffet breakfast at Kaanapali Beach Resort, (a great $15 breakfast. Lots of food choices!), headed to the airport, dropped off the rental car, boarded our interisland flight, and now we're on Kauai.  Everything went without any bumps.  I even managed to beat out about 50 people waiting in line at the car rental counter because I had previously signed up for their loyalty program.  In and out in a matter of minutes.  It's like we've done this a time or two before. 

We arrived at about noon at Kauai Beach Villas on a last minute rental through Grand Pacific Exchange, the affiliated arm of Grand Pacific Resorts, who everyone probably knows is now the management company at the resort.  I knew we were four hours early to check in, but figured it wouldn't hurt to drop by, establish contact and let them know we were here, in the off-chance our unit might be ready early.  They knew we were coming, had the reservation and such ready to go, and while politely talking to the office staff about why we weren't going to take the timeshare sales pitch in Princeville, we were told our unit was ready, and we could check in early.  Excellent!!

Knowing how things work at KBV from having been an owner here for so long, I had called ahead a few weeks ago and requested G or H buildings, if any units were available.  Not knowing the view class this rental carried, only that the rental was two bedrooms, I wasn't sure what to expect, but I figured it never hurts to ask.  And what do you know - we got H2, a main floor unit in H Building!  Yeah!  Early check-in, to an ocean front unit, on a rental?  Wow! This week is starting out beautifully!

The unit is in excellent condition.  Everything looks "right," and I'm looking forward to a nice stay here.  I've only stayed in one bedroom units here, so I was a bit surprised at how much larger the two bedroom units are. As seems to always happen at times like this, I think to myself, "I could live here."  I can see why so many units at KBV are privately owned.

These are some quick pictures I took of the unit, before we mess it all up:
  
 
 This is both ends of the Living Room, (note the glass sliders on the one side of the Living Room), the Dining Area off the LR, the Kitchen, Hall Bath, Master Bath, and Master Bedroom. There is also a laundry closet with a stacked washer and dryer, and a second bedroom with two double beds.

The view is outstanding from this unit.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (May 26, 2018)

Excellent news, Dave. Have fun and enjoy your ocean front view. I just HATE those. The surf against the shore makes SO much noise that sleeping with the Lanai door open is just impossible. (Tongue firmly in cheek) 

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (May 26, 2018)

Speaking of the view, this is what can be seen from inside the unit:





And stepping out onto the lanai, this is the view to the left, straight out, and to the right.  Not bad at all, I'd say. 

  

Ok, enough of this.  We're going to go grab some lunch and groceries, and see what the rest of the day brings.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 26, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Excellent news, Dave. Have fun and enjoy your ocean front view. I just HATE those. The surf against the shore makes SO much noise that sleeping with the Lanai door open is just impossible. (Tongue firmly in cheek)
> 
> Jim



HAHAHA!  You know me too well, Jim. 

Dave


----------



## LisaH (May 26, 2018)

Excellent! Please let us know how North Shore is after the storms. Oh BTW, have you tried your new Fuji XP130 camera yet? How do you like it? Is the optical zooming good enough for you, especially underwater?


----------



## DaveNV (May 26, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Excellent! Please let us know how North Shore is after the storms. Oh BTW, have you tried your new Fuji XP130 camera yet? How do you like it? Is the optical zooming good enough for you, especially underwater?



I'll have to let you know when we go up there.  I asked at the front desk, and they said the road is still closed past Hanalei. When I head that direction, I'll let you know how far we get.

I have not yet had a chance to use the camera underwater.  For all my best intentions, I did not get a chance to go snorkeling on Maui.  My plan is to definitely do it here on Kauai this week.  I'll let you know how it goes, and will post any decent images in this thread. 

Dave


----------



## controller1 (May 26, 2018)

Looks like you are starting off right in Kauai!  Enjoy your time...


----------



## taffy19 (May 26, 2018)

Enjoy your week in Kauai.  You have a great view and a nice condo.  Life is good. 

I hope that you will try your new snorkel and new camera too and see a lot of reef fish and colorful coral.

The last time we were on Kauai, we could not go over the bridge in Hanalei either.  We tried twice but they had so much rain so we never made it to Princeville but we have stayed there several times and the weather was beautiful.  You never know about the weather anywhere anymore today.


----------



## DaveNV (May 27, 2018)

controller1 said:


> Looks like you are starting off right in Kauai!  Enjoy your time...





taffy19 said:


> Enjoy your week in Kauai.  You have a great view and a nice condo.  Life is good.



Thanks! Now that we've done the provisions shopping thing, (Costco and Foodland [FYI: Make sure you have a Foodland Maikai Card - it'll save you a fortune!]), and had a great easy late lunch/early dinner at Olympic Cafe in Kapa'a, (one of our favorite eateries), we can really get this party started! 

The weather this week is supposed to be challenging, so we're going to have to be especially flexible. No major plans are being made, since it'll be an "on the day" sort of thing. Should be interesting!

Dave


----------



## slip (May 27, 2018)

You can sign up and get the Makai card at the service counter and get it right away. Even if you forget it when you shop all you have to do is give them your phone number on your account at the register. 

Surprisingly, we only went to the Olympic once during our trip but it’s always good and large portions.


----------



## DaveNV (May 27, 2018)

slip said:


> You can sign up and get the Makai card at the service counter and get it right away. Even if you forget it when you shop all you have to do is give them your phone number on your account at the register.
> 
> Surprisingly, we only went to the Olympic once during our trip but it’s always good and large portions.



The resort gave us the card at check-in. We didn't ask for it. I'm glad they did - it saved a substantial amount at the register.  I mentioned we usually shop at Safeway, but the Desk Clerk said Foodland is generally less expensive.  Note she did not say "cheaper." 

Olympic Cafe is a place we like to visit a time or two when we want an easy, fast sandwich or whatever.  The outdoor seating along the railing upstairs gives a great view for people watching down on the street.  And the food is pretty darn good, too. 

  

Had the patty melt.  It was good, but the bread got to be a bit messy.  I had to finish it with a fork.  And the obligatory mac salad is always good there.  I think the Kona Brewery owes me for all the free advertising they're getting this trip. 

And speaking of Hawaiian things, while at Foodland I checked the Spam section.  I knew Spam comes in many "flavors," and I was curious if they carried a certain one. I have great friends in Virginia who are originally from Hawaii.  They eat a lot of Spam, but didn't know this one existed till I told them about it, as it isn't sold in stores there.  I sent them this picture and said "If it makes it home with us, I'll send it to you."  So now, the decision:  Do we eat it, or save it? 



Dave


----------



## slip (May 27, 2018)

I always bring a couple of cans of that Spam home. It really good.


----------



## slip (May 27, 2018)

We always seem to end up at FoodLand. We go to Safeway once in a while when FoodLand is closed or we’re stopping in that mall for something else. We always keep our Makai. Add and bags in the car just in case we have to make a stop and of course those items stay in our tote on the island so we don’t forget them.


----------



## DaveNV (May 27, 2018)

You know you're back on Kauai when the neighbors come for a visit...

 

Dave


----------



## NiteMaire (May 27, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I think the Kona Brewery owes me for all the free advertising they're getting this trip.



They only pay if you advertise Lavaman


----------



## JulieAB (May 27, 2018)

I think we stayed in the same unit on an RCI exchange Oct 2016 (same view I remember).  It was SO hot though, and we could only stand being in the living room during the early morning to enjoy the view.  My family loved Olympic Cafe so much it was our final meal the night we left. 

Our all time favorite shave ice on 3 islands is Loco Coco on the way to Poipu.  Real juice, real fruit, and honey from his own bee hives on top.  We had to stop there every time we passed it!


----------



## artringwald (May 27, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> And speaking of Hawaiian things, while at Foodland I checked the Spam section. I knew Spam comes in many "flavors," and I was curious if they carried a certain one. I have great friends in Virginia who are originally from Hawaii. They eat a lot of Spam, but didn't know this one existed till I told them about it, as it isn't sold in stores there. I sent them this picture and said "If it makes it home with us, I'll send it to you." So now, the decision: Do we eat it, or save it?



I'm surprised that I can get single slice Spam in Minnesota and not in Hawaii. You tear open the foil package, slide it into the frying pan, and then onto the sandwich. It's terribly convenient, and you don't have to touch the gel.


----------



## Luanne (May 27, 2018)

artringwald said:


> I'm surprised that I can get single slice Spam in Minnesota and not in Hawaii. You tear open the foil package, slide it into the frying pan, and then onto the sandwich. It's terribly convenient, and you don't have to touch the gel.


Sorry, still not seeing the appeal.


----------



## LisaH (May 27, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Sorry, still not seeing the appeal.


Haha. I grew up with something similar in China so I like it in sandwich


----------



## DaveNV (May 27, 2018)

artringwald said:


> I'm surprised that I can get single slice Spam in Minnesota and not in Hawaii. You tear open the foil package, slide it into the frying pan, and then onto the sandwich. It's terribly convenient, and you don't have to touch the gel.



I've never seen this.  I may have a new pastime! 

Dave


----------



## amycurl (May 27, 2018)

> And speaking of Hawaiian things, while at Foodland I checked the Spam section.  I knew Spam comes in many "flavors," and I was curious if they carried a certain one. I have great friends in Virginia who are originally from Hawaii.  They eat a lot of Spam, but didn't know this one existed till I told them about it, as it isn't sold in stores there.  I sent them this picture and said "If it makes it home with us, I'll send it to you."  So now, the decision:  Do we eat it, or save it?
> 
> View attachment 6891
> 
> Dave



The Portuguese sausage flavor is the only kind of Spam I like.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (May 28, 2018)

Today was a fun, easy day.  Waking up to the sunrise is always nice, but sunrises on Kauai are especially nice.  I forgot to take a picture, so I'll try again tomorrow.  You'll have to wait. 

I got all domestic, and cooked breakfast in the condo.  Nothing fancy - bacon, eggs, and hash browns.  Fresh sliced pineapple, melons and whatever else came on that fruit tray from Costco.  We ate on the lanai, and were almost finished when the rain started.  I said the weather was going to be challenging this week, and it seems like it's going to be.  So we hung out in the condo for the morning, then took off about noon.

First stop was Wailua Falls.  I really like the view from the parking area at the end of the road.  But today, probably because it's Sunday on a long weekend, the place was PACKED!  Cars parked all back down the road, people trying to turn around in a single lane, and whatever.  It's a wonder nobody dented anybody - or their cars.

As we were viewing the Falls, I saw people swimming in the pond at the base of the Falls.  Not sure how they got down there - I'm sure there's a trail.  But I'm not fool enough to try it. Large waterfalls tend to occasionally bring boulders with them.  It'd be my luck to get clocked in the head with a big rock.  Not a fun thing.  But the view of the Falls today was great.  Very full!





When we got back to the main road, we stopped into The Koa Store, which is right there.  The woman working the counter was the same one who referred us to the lumberyard in Kapa'a about 18 months ago, when I bought the Koa boards that became my Hawaiian clock.  I showed her a picture of the finished clock, and she was very impressed.  For those of you who may have missed the thread about it, this is the clock an artist friend made for me from Koa I got here on Kauai:



We took a leisurely drive down to the South Shore, hoping to find a bit better weather.  Things around Lihue were still pretty cloudy.  We stopped at the Spouting Horn, to see if I could get a decent picture of what a blowhole can do.  (The one on Maui was not cooperating when we were there.)  It was much better here.  This is the best of the images I took:





We dropped into Brennecke's for a little Happy Hour entertainment.  We enjoyed the view from the window table we had.  The beach was very busy.  But the Kona Longboard was as cold as ever, and the Brennecke's MaiTai went down pretty easily. We shared a plate of nachos, (which for some reason tasted better than I remembered - I think it's the environment. 

 


We took a walk around the beach, watching the swimmers and snorkelers for awhile, then decided it was time to head for home.  I tried to get all clever and photo-artsy by taking a Slo-Mo Video of the Tree Tunnel on the way back.  It worked fine, but the Slow-Mo option made it r-e-a-l-l-y slowwwwwwww.  Watching paint dry would be more fun.  So I'll try it again on regular speed, and see if it's better.  The Tree Tunnel is lush and green and full right now, and I'm hoping to get a great video of driving through it.  Stay tuned.

When we got back to Lihue, I cut down Nawiliwili Road to Kalapaki Beach area, for one main reason:  I wanted to stop at The Right Slice. I've heard they have vending machines now, so you can buy their pies at anytime.  The sign said they're open from 6:00AM to 10:00PM every day.  And sure enough, even though it was late Sunday afternoon, the lobby area was open.  And just as advertised, there were vending machines like the old automat kind, with a place to pay with a credit card or with cash.  I selected a Lilikoi Cheesecake, one of our favorites they make, and out the door we went.  It was very easy.  Since we're trying to eat in this week as much as we can, this cheesecake will make dessert for a few meals.  It's not a huge cheesecake - maybe eight inches or so diameter, but the stuff is so rich, it'll serve us for at least three meals.

When we got back to the KBV site, we raided the Owner's Closet behind the Front Office for beach chairs and mats. They're now in the trunk of the rental car, along with my snorkeling gear.  If we see the right beach, and the weather is decent, I want to be ready to get wet.  

Low key plans for this evening.  We're making dinner - Hawaiian Style Chicken from the deli at Costco, and a nice spinach salad.  And you already know what we're having for dessert. 

Tomorrow we'll head north, unless the weather tuns us back.

Dave


----------



## slip (May 28, 2018)

Sounds like a great start. Wailua Falls is my wife’s favorite but we didn’t stop on our last trip. We heard it was flowing very heavy with all the rain. I have seen pictures of the path down and it doesn’t look fun so I know coming back up would be worse.


----------



## geist1223 (May 28, 2018)

There is a trail down to the bottom of Wailua Falls but plan on staying all day. So take food and drinks. When we were there a few years ago some dumb haole jumped from the top of the falls. He did survive because some of the locals at the pool pulled him out. If you drive up Hwy 580 you can view Opaekaa Falls. Just pass the overlook for the Falls is a gravel road down to the Kamokila Hawaiian Village. You can rent Kayaks and see the Fern Grotto and Secret Falls. Remember the dock at Fern Grotto is only for the Smith Family Boat. We tied up next to the Dock and climbed out on the bank. The problem with Secret Falls is that it is a mile hike through occasionally rough terrain. We also kayaked as far up river as we could go. We always get 2 kayaks. We call a double kayak a "Divorce Boat."


----------



## DaveNV (May 28, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> There is a trail down to the bottom of Wailua Falls but plan on staying all day. So take food and drinks. When we were there a few years ago some dumb haole jumped from the top of the falls. He did survive because some of the locals at the pool pulled him out. If you drive up Hwy 580 you can view Opaekaa Falls. Just pass the overlook for the Falls is a gravel road down to the Kamokila Hawaiian Village. You can rent Kayaks and see the Fern Grotto and Secret Falls. Remember the dock at Fern Grotto is only for the Smith Family Boat. We tied up next to the Dock and climbed out on the bank. The problem with Secret Falls is that it is a mile hike through occasionally rough terrain. We also kayaked as far up river as we could go. We always get 2 kayaks. We call a double kayak a "Divorce Boat."



I've heard stories like this.  And the term "dumb haole" often goes with it. When I was in high school on Oahu, one Winter there was a huge storm north of the islands, sending monstrous surf into the North Shore.  70 foot waves at Waimea were breaking outside, but the surge was rolling up the beach, across the parking lot, and up the hillside across the road.  It was like nothing I'd ever seen here.  A Marine from the base at Kaneohe fancied himself the best surfer ever, and he went out in that.  They found half his surfboard, but never found him.  I'll never understand the risks some people take like that.

"Divorce boat."  I like that.  The owner of Eddyline Kayaks is a good friend.  I can't wait to tell him that one.  He's probably heard it, but I think it's great.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 28, 2018)

This morning's sunrise, taken from the H2 lanai.  These clouds are pretty wild.







 

Dave


----------



## slip (May 28, 2018)

I love it when the sun comes through like that, it’s really cool.


----------



## DaveNV (May 28, 2018)

We went north today to check things out, and to see if the weather would clear up.  It didn't.  Sporadic rain squalls, sometimes torrential showers, happened all the way to Hanalei.  Those poor folks up there can't catch a break.

We stopped in Kapa'a to check out the WorldMark location.  Since I own WM, I wanted to see if that is a viable place to stay, and I'm happy to report that it definitely is.  The nice lady in the Office was very pleasant.  She shared lots of information with us, and even gave us a key to check one of the rooms.  It's a very nice place, not over the top, but in good repair.  It looks like most rooms have a water view.  I could definitely stay there, even though the units don't have air conditioning.  They have ceiling fans and floor fans, and security screen doors at the front door of each unit.  Leaving that screen door locked, but the entry door open, as well as the sliding door at the other end of the condo, would provide good cross-through ventilation.

Leaving WorldMark, we soon passed Pono Kai, so we waved Hi for Slip. 

We had planned to stop at the Kilauea Lighthouse, until we remembered today is Memorial Day.  We made the mistake of stopping there once before on Memorial Day, and it's closed.  So we didn't stop today.

Everything was normal till we got to the Hanalei Overlook. You can definitely tell there are some differences from the way things usually look.  The taro fields are mostly empty, where we'd expect them to be filled with growing plants.  Things are definitely green, but there is a lot of standing water.  These three images are taken at the Overlook, and can be stitched together. They are left, center, and right views looking down on Hanalei.

  

The One-Lane bridge is fine, and the roads into Hanalei Town are clear.  There was a group of kayakers on the river by the bridge.  There is standing water on the edges of the roads, that made serious rooster-tail splashes.  With the ongoing rainfall, things are pretty soaked.

All the businesses in Hanalei appear to be up and running.  We stopped for lunch at Kalypso, a favorite for their fresh fish & chips, and their ice cold beer.  Today was no exception.  The place was packed, so business, for them, seems to be just fine.  I'd post another picture of an icy cold Kona Brewing Longboard, but it's getting redundant.  LOL!  The Mahi Fish & Chips were excellent.

After lunch we drove over toward the Hanalei Pier.  The road is blocked just after the Pavilion, marked "Closed to All Except Local Traffic." If you want to access the Pier, which is open, you can park at the Pavilion and walk along the beach to the Pier.  It was pouring torrential rain, so we didn't go.  Maybe another day.

Back at the main road, we turned to continue on past Hanalei, but the road is blocked just after the school by the green church.  That sign also says "Closed to All Except Local Traffic."  We turned around at that point, and came back to Lihue.  As we got closer, the weather improved, so I'm guessing the better weather is along the South Shore.  We'll try that direction tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## slip (May 28, 2018)

Sounds like it hasn’t changed since I was there. Those repairs may take a while. Hanalei seem very crowded while we were there. They are still asking for people to head up there so maybe the people going aren’t spending, I don’t know. 

Thanks for the wave to the Pono Kai, I just filled out my survey from my last stay. We miss it a lot.


----------



## lizap (May 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> This morning's sunrise, taken from the H2 lanai.  These clouds are pretty wild.
> 
> View attachment 6906
> 
> ...




We were there week before last. Was supposed to rain all week, but we lucked out. I've never seen clouds this dark in Hawaii; these look like these might contain thunder/lightning.


----------



## lizap (May 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> We went north today to check things out, and to see if the weather would clear up.  It didn't.  Sporadic rain squalls, sometimes torrential showers, happened all the way to Hanalei.  Those poor folks up there can't catch a break.
> 
> We stopped in Kapa'a to check out the WorldMark location.  Since I own WM, I wanted to see if that is a viable place to stay, and I'm happy to report that it definitely is.  The nice lady in the Office was very pleasant.  She shared lots of information with us, and even gave us a key to check one of the rooms.  It's a very nice place, not over the top, but in good repair.  It looks like most rooms have a water view.  I could definitely stay there, even though the units don't have air conditioning.  They have ceiling fans and floor fans, and security screen doors at the front door of each unit.  Leaving that screen door locked, but the entry door open, as well as the sliding door at the other end of the condo, would provide good cross-through ventilation.
> 
> ...



If time permits, I would definitely return to the Lighthouse. The views are gorgeous from the area around the Lighthouse.


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2018)

lizap said:


> If time permits, I would definitely return to the Lighthouse. The views are gorgeous from the area around the Lighthouse.



I agree.  I've been there a number of times. Looking forward to going back.  Did you know it's the northernmost point in Hawaii?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2018)

lizap said:


> We were there week before last. Was supposed to rain all week, but we lucked out. I've never seen clouds this dark in Hawaii; these look like these might contain thunder/lightning.



That picture was taken very early. As the sun got higher, it rained like crazy, then the clouds kind of dissipated.  By this afternoon it was mostly sunny in Lihue. They were/are saying thunderstorms in the local forecasts for this week.  Strange weather. 

Dave


----------



## lizap (May 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I agree.  I've been there a number of times. Looking forward to going back.  Did you know it's the northernmost point in Hawaii?
> 
> Dave



Interesting. No I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2018)

Well, today is the day after the long weekend.  And EVERYBODY came out of the woodwork.  Traffic was horrendous, no matter which way we tried to go.  Initially, it was toward the Poipu area.  We didn't even get out of town.  Just before Kilohana, the traffic came to a full STOP.  After about fifteen minutes we'd only moved a few hundred feet.  As far as I could see leading out of town, the traffic was bumper to bumper.  And not moving.

I decided that was enough of that, and I made a U-turn at the first chance.  Coming back toward town I turned on Nawiliwili Road, thinking we'd head for Kalapaki Beach to hang out for awhile.  It was scattered rain showers, and no sunshine, but I figured it was off the beaten track.  Not to be.  They were doing road resurfacing construction, and traffic was backed up for that.  I turned off toward the Menehune Fishponds, to try and see _something_, anyway.  At least that was nice. 

 

We worked our way back up to the highway at Kipu Road, hoping we'd come out past the backup. No such luck.  It was still backed up as far as we could see, in both directions.  Even WAZE couldn't tell us where it ended.  It showed a solid red line forEVER.  So much for the south shore!  We turned back toward town, and decided to drive to Kapa'a.

No sooner had I made that decision, than traffic came to a full stop on the road through Hanamaulu.  After we got past that, and turned left to head up to Kapa'a, traffic again got very heavy, very slow, and eventually came to a stop.  <sigh>

We finally got to Kapa'a, and dropped into Specialty Lumber, where we'd bought the raw Koa wood for my clock.  I was hoping they'd have some curly Koa my clock guy wants. No such luck.  They had some, but they were very big pieces, and selling for a lot more money than we were expecting to spend.  My clock guy will have to keep looking.

Back at the main road, and traffic in both directions was heavy.  The weather was threatening to rain some more, and I was tired of the traffic.  We headed back to the condo for a little peace and quiet. It's nice here.  It's not so nice out on the roads.  I still have no idea what was happening on the road heading toward the south shore.  That was crazy.

The high point of the day was stopping at McDonald's for another Haupia pie.  Life is good. 

Dave


----------



## slip (May 29, 2018)

I was hoping you would have better luck at the lumber yard. Sounds like you got the same story we did.  

We were pretty lucky with traffic and never ran into what you did. We had a couple of slow ups but nothing like what you described. 

My wife likes those Haupia pies so much that it doesn’t even bother me going to McDonald’s on Kauai.


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2018)

slip said:


> I was hoping you would have better luck at the lumber yard. Sounds like you got the same story we did.
> 
> We were pretty lucky with traffic and never ran into what you did. We had a couple of slow ups but nothing like what you described.
> 
> My wife likes those Haupia pies so much that it doesn’t even bother me going to McDonald’s on Kauai.



The lumberyard guy remembered us buying the wood ~18 months ago.  He was quite impressed with the picture of the finished clock.  I asked if he'd be willing to lop an end off a piece of the curly Koa wood, and he said No.  Oh well.  It was worth a shot. 

This was a first for us, traffic-wise.  Something major must have been happening down south.  But it did make me wonder if the day is coming when traffic here is all gridlock.  With only one main road to get around, it could get really bad.

The Haupia pie thing is a seasonal one, I guess.  Wonder what they'll replace it with?

Dave


----------



## slip (May 29, 2018)

We’ve had the Taro Pie too and liked those as well.


----------



## DaveNV (May 31, 2018)

This morning we finally had a nice sunrise.  It's been very rainy and overcast.  Today looks to be a very nice day. 





Dave


----------



## Greg G (May 31, 2018)

Very Nice.  Sounds like you're having a great time.  So what are your snorkeling plans?

Greg


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 1, 2018)

Greg G said:


> Very Nice.  Sounds like you're having a great time.  So what are your snorkeling plans?
> 
> Greg



I'm having fun, thanks.  Unfortunately, the weather has been so poor, and surf so high, snorkeling isn't likely to happen this week.  I tried it yesterday at Poipu Beach, thinking that was going to be the calmest beach, but the lifeguards were telling people to stay out of the water on one side of the beach, because it was too rough and there were undertows.  On the side where people were allowed to swim, the surf was so rough I couldn't get past the rocky area.  I got tossed around, and finally gave up. The people who did manage to get out there were coming back saying they couldn't see anything.  We went down to the beach opposite Lawai Beach Resort, and it was even rougher.  Unless something on the northern end of the island works out tomorrow, I'll have to save the snorkeling for another trip.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 1, 2018)

We drove out to Waimea today, and went up the canyon.  At the Canyon Overlook, things were clear, and we could see quite a distance.  The waterfall across the canyon had more water in it than I've seen before.





On the way back we drove through Hanapepe Town, and then stopped in at the Kalaheo Cafe for lunch.  Fresh grilled Ahi with pepper jack cheese and spicy fresh mango salsa, served on garlic flatbread as an open-faced sandwich, with a pasta salad on the side. It was most excellent!

 

Stopped at Costco for gas, and picked up another package of their excellent School Kine Cookies, "Cornflake Butter Crunch Nibbles."  These are made on Oahu, and are only sold in Hawaii.  Very addicting! 



And speaking of unexpected finds, this morning we had a great breakfast at Kauai Beach Resort, the Aqua-managed hotel adjacent to Kauai Beach Villas. As we were leaving the gift shop (mandatory drop-in shopping. Duh!) I saw these strange things on a wall. Can anyone tell me what they are?



Dave


----------



## LisaH (Jun 1, 2018)

Haha. These phones will soon become antique...
Will have to try the Cookies in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 1, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Will have to try the Cookies in a couple of weeks.



We're finishing our second bag.  Started on Maui last week, got another bag when we arrived on Kauai.  We bought a bag to take home, and I got one today to send to Hawaiian friends who live in Virginia.  They can't get these there.  The company sells them on their website, but a 26oz bag is $22.00. Costco sells them for $10.  No brainer. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 2, 2018)

All great things come to an end, and sadly, this trip is on its last leg.  Today is check-out day, and time to fly home. We'll have one last breakfast next door at Kauai Beach Resort's Naupauka Terrace cafe, then load the car and make our way to the airport.

The last few days have been one of driving around and seeing sights, catching up with a few friends who live here, getting last minute things we're taking home, sunset dinner last night at the Beach House Restaurant, and generally winding down at the end of our vacation.  It's been a very relaxing time away, and we're ready to face the real world again.

If there has been a negative to our time on Kauai, it's about traffic.  Over the years, I've expected and experienced backups along the main road between Lihue and Kapa'a during rush hour.  But this trip has seen massive backups between Lihue and Kapa'a and beyond heading north, long backups in both directions all the way through Kapa'a, and from the Kauai Beach Villas resort to Lihue, and for long distances past Lihue when heading south.  Yesterday we spent probably an hour or more in stop-and-go traffic in three locations, and none of it had anything to do with rush hour.  It was just too many vehicles on the road. There was no construction, no accident, or anything to cause it, other than plain old gridlock.

The woman working at The Kauai Store on the north end of Kapa'a said that the recent flood has shown them the damage the huge volume of traffic has done to the roads at the north end of the island.  She said they're looking at implementing a shuttle system to move people around up there, to reduce the traffic volume.

Whatever they do, this island needs to address traffic concerns while they have options, and before it becomes a total gridlock.

One last picture.  Over the last week I've enjoyed seeing the little lizards that crawled out of the ground cover next to the lanai at our condo.  The little guy pictured below has been a frequent visitor.  Yesterday morning he was sunning himself, while lowering and raising his skin flap under his chin.  With the rising sun behind him, it made for a great picture.  He's about six inches long, counting his tail.





Thanks for reading along, and joining me on this vacation.  It's been a good one. Thanks to everyone for the tips and hints.  You've helped make this trip very nice.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks for taking us along!! Looked like both legs were great!!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 2, 2018)

It was very, very relaxing. I could do this again. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 2, 2018)

Remember if you like Kauai (Patti's favorite Island) tell all your family and friends to go to the BI, Maui, or Oahu. Too many visitors will destroy all that is good on Kauai.


----------



## geoand (Jun 2, 2018)

The only thing mo betta than Spam is Portuguese Sausage Spam!!!


----------



## lockewong (Jun 9, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Haha. I grew up with something similar in China so I like it in sandwich


Same here, except is was my Cantonese Mom who made Spam Fried rice for us as a special lunch.  Did not know growing up in San Francisco that there was an Asian, Pacific Islander, Northwest, Minnesota connection.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 9, 2018)

geoand said:


> The only thing mo betta than Spam is Portuguese Sausage Spam!!!



I'm going to have to look for that and try it.  I can't get my wife to eat Spam now.  I think it reminds her too much of the early years in our marriage when we had absolutely nothing and we would regularly eat a meal of fried Spam, onions and potatoes.  I thought it was delicious!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2018)

controller1 said:


> I'm going to have to look for that and try it.  I can't get my wife to eat Spam now.  I think it reminds her too much of the early years in our marriage when we had absolutely nothing and we would regularly eat a meal of fried Spam, onions and potatoes.  I thought it was delicious!



You may want to go to Spam.com and check it out. Spam (the canned meat, not the email kind), comes in a wide assortment of varieties now. I counted 20.

Dave


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 9, 2018)

lockewong said:


> Same here, except is was my Cantonese Mom who made Spam Fried rice for us as a special lunch.  Did not know growing up in San Francisco that there was an Asian, Pacific Islander, Northwest, Minnesota connection.



Growing up in Honolulu my mom would make spam fried rice quite often on the weekends for breakfast. I do the same  whenever I have leftover rice.  I haven't tried the portguese sausage spam.  Didn't like the teriyaki spam. When in Hawaii, DH loves real portugese sausage and eggs.  I just showed my son last week how to make fried spam with maple syrup glaze, which my brother taught me years ago when I was a teen  Eat it with rice, of course!


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Jun 20, 2018)

I am LOVING all these comments about your experiences in Hawaii...especially Kauai, as we spent two glorious weeks there last summer, and had the time of our lives.  We would return there in a heartbeat.  There's nothing like the lush greenery, frequent rainfall, beautiful sunrise/sunset, and the array of outdoor activities.  The oceanfront timeshare didn't hurt either.  ;-)


----------



## taterhed (Jun 20, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> Growing up in Honolulu my mom would make spam fried rice quite often on the weekends for breakfast. I do the same  whenever I have leftover rice.  I haven't tried the portguese sausage spam.  Didn't like the teriyaki spam. When in Hawaii, DH loves real portugese sausage and eggs.  I just showed my son last week how to make fried spam with maple syrup glaze, which my brother taught me years ago when I was a teen  Eat it with rice, of course!



Every year I sneak some P. Sausage into the cart when the wife isn't looking....  Love that stuff with eggs for breakfast.  Boy does it make some wicked pan grease.


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 20, 2018)

We just returned from Kauai this past weekend.  I couldn't believe all the different kinds of Spam at the one grocery store (I think it was Foodland).


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 20, 2018)

Lydlady said:


> We just returned from Kauai this past weekend.  I couldn't believe all the different kinds of Spam at the one grocery store (I think it was Foodland).



That's where I bought the Portuguese Sausage SPAM I sent to my friends in Virginia.  

Yes, the can survived, and we mailed it off to my friends.  They were thrilled!  Of course, I had to fill the box with other Hawaii-themed goodies, like a big bag of honey-glazed macadamia nuts, a bag of those School Kine Cookies from Costco, fake leis, Your-Name-In-Hawaiian keychains, I Love Hawaii post-it notes, Hawaii map drink coasters, a current copy of HAWAII magazine, some shell leis, and a ballpoint pen that says ALOHA HAWAII on the side.  It was a trinket and trashy souvenir treasure load, all shipped in a flat-rate box at the post office.  Didn't cost me much, and they loved every bit of it! 

Dave


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 20, 2018)

Dave,

Sounds like a great package!  Now I wish I would have bought some more items.


----------



## brianfox (Jun 20, 2018)

And it's not just about the Spam.  Don't forget all of the Spam-flavored things in life.  Unfortunately I tried these, and it did not remind me of Spam...


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 20, 2018)

Remember if you don't have room in your luggage there is always USPS and if it fits it ships.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 21, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Remember if you don't have room in your luggage there is always USPS and if it fits it ships.



That's exactly what I did.  The same way we also sent my sister a really nice Hawaiian-print dress from Maui, as a Thank You for house sitting for us while we were gone.  I have wonderful family and friends, and I enjoy doing nice things for them, especially when they don't expect it.  

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Jun 21, 2018)

brianfox said:


> And it's not just about the Spam.  Don't forget all of the Spam-flavored things in life.  Unfortunately I tried these, and it did not remind me of Spam...


I was surprised how much Spam flavored mac nuts really do taste like Spam. I do like Spam, but I don't think I'll buy the nuts again.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 21, 2018)

artringwald said:


> I was surprised how much Spam flavored mac nuts really do taste like Spam. I do like Spam, but I don't think I'll buy the nuts again.



I haven’t seen that. Not sure I’d want to. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jun 21, 2018)

artringwald said:


> I was surprised how much Spam flavored mac nuts really do taste like Spam. I do like Spam, but I don't think I'll buy the nuts again.


Sounds like a good way to ruin mac nuts.


----------



## canesfan (Jun 29, 2018)

We are here now and found the Sugarloaf Pineapple. Signs on the side of the road advertising them at various stands plus at the smoothie truck in Hanalei. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2018)

canesfan said:


> We are here now and found the Sugarloaf Pineapple. Signs on the side of the road advertising them   at various stands plus at the smoothie truck in Hanalei.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We love those. We’ll get some in January. Enjoy!!


----------

